# intelligence



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone have any experience with any of these boards/bindings??


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

*Intelligence 161*

I have the intelligence 161 from 06. It is one of the most incredible boards I've ever ridden. (Burton, K2, Head, Ride are previously ridden) I can honestly say all the information that you get from their video they have on the net is true. It is amazing how the board stiffens up and softens according to terrain. Even when it’s soft it still has a stiffness to it that is unlike any board I've ridden. At times this board scares me I'll be completely honest. Is super responsive and the second you don't respect it you'll be on your can without even having a clue what just happened. Definitely for experienced riders and even then for those who have a good understanding of adapting quickly to situations. 

While it may seem that I actually have problems with the board I really don't I just want to give you a heads up with what you’re getting. I can tell you enough how much I love this board. But if your thinking freestyle at all its rough going. But every time I take the board into the shop at the beginning season for a tune up I always get the same remark from the guys. "That has the best edges and base I've ever seen on board" 

Last I just leave you with a little info about my riding. I use to head boards, the intelligence and the I.con. Both have the intelligence system in the board. Intelligence comes out on powder and hard pack days and is amazing in turns and flying down the hill. I.con comes out for everything else and is used in the freestyle realm more. I truly believe that I will keep this board forever as long as I don't break it (I'm on my 8th broken board in 6 seasons). If you need any more info please feel free to message me and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the Arbor Element. I really can't recommended this board enough. Firstly, it's really a gorgeous board, and you get the satisfaction of knowing no board out there is exactly like it, and that it's good for the environment. The board's a tad wider than what I see out there, so it fits my boot great. It has a great edge to carve with, and I can pretty much take it anywhere in the park.  The only downside to it I've notice is that the sides chip easier than I'd like, but I guess thats what happens when you go on boxes. Best of luck on your decision! I've never ridden the intelligence though.


----------

